# Best Book for EV Conversion?



## bigfredlab (Aug 28, 2008)

I am considering doing a EV conversion on a 1980s Honda Accord.

If I were to choose one (1) book, which book would I choose?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

I'd say "Convert It" by Michael Brown. Best $25 I ever spent.

Amazon has it. Don't pay attention to publishing date, not much has changed in last 15 years if you plan to use Lead Acid batteries, also nice to know your hobby's history.

My conversion pretty much followed this book and also the book you get from EV America if you buy their kit, both books were quite similar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

True, not much has changed since any of the books have been published.

Our wiki contains anything that has changed, including most of the concepts and information in the conversion books.

Between _Convert It_ and _Build Your Own Electric Vehicle_ my vote is for the latter.

You can get it from amazon here, or if you prefer to wait until around Oct 18 for the latest edition which should include some modern updates, you can pre-order thru amazon here.


----------

